# how often/when do dealers get new shipments?



## sidewinder (Aug 18, 2000)

Do they typically get a shipment once a month? Ford, for example. Seems I can't find what I'm looking for around town, and I'm just wondering when to expect a new shipment to hit the lots. Trying to take advantage of rebates available on dealer stock, so ordering is not an option.


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 18, 2000)

*Re: how often/when do dealers get new shipments? (sidewinder)*

nobody knows?


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

Depends on the brand, and when their order frames close. With imports, it is usually 4-6 weeks from when the car is finished at the factory, but they hold boats untill they are full. If you have most of your allotment left, you may choose to not take any during the next order frame, leaving you 2 months or more between shipments. The rule of thumb is if they have a ton of the model you want, it may be a while before they get more....
Sean


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 18, 2000)

*Re: (EuroStyle)*

Yeah I figure imports get less shipments than domestics, but then again imports (honda, toyota) are selling better than ford/chevy so who knows.
they don't have a ton of the model I want. The dealers around here have between 1 and 5 of said car, and only *1* out of all the local dealers is a manual. So I'm wondering if I should expect any other manuals to pop up in the next month.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: how often/when do dealers get new shipments? (sidewinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sidewinder* »_Do they typically get a shipment once a month? Ford, for example. Seems I can't find what I'm looking for around town, and I'm just wondering when to expect a new shipment to hit the lots. Trying to take advantage of rebates available on dealer stock, so ordering is not an option. 

Cars can come in at any time. They roll in whenever they are ready to ship. Sometimes we'll get two or three truck loads a day, and sometimes once a month. How many I have on order, how busy are the ports, etc. In otherwords, there is no 'answer', it just depends. Ask the dealer when he expects more in of whatever you are looking for.


----------

